# craftmans 153 pc tool set



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

asking $135 for this craftmans 153PC UNIVERSAL MTS. Mechanics tool set featured with the universal design on sockets and wrenches. Universal design allow tools to work on six different types of fasteners (6-point, 12-point, square, spline, torx and partially rounded fasteners). Set includes tools in three drives - 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2-Inch. you can call @ 801-888-2601 Doug


----------

